# House and 3.86 acres S. Central Arkansas



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

We are finally starting the process of selling so that we can move back to Washington State. Here is link to our FSBO site. Approx. .86 acres is fenced in yard perfect for dogs to run around in. We also have a chicken coop and chickens (only a year old and good layers) that could be part of the deal. Thanks for looking!

http://www.fsbo.com/111506


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Ashtina98 said:


> We are finally starting the process of selling so that we can move back to Washington State. Here is link to our FSBO site. Approx. .86 acres is fenced in yard perfect for dogs to run around in. We also have a chicken coop and chickens (only a year old and good layers) that could be part of the deal. Thanks for looking!
> 
> http://www.fsbo.com/111506


Property prices in the state of Washington has incresed a lot in the past 10 years. Boeing has just lost a big contract so in the Everett area and North close to Canada along the coast is nice.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

The link you posted was just the opening page for me, no house listing.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

67drake said:


> The link you posted was just the opening page for me, no house listing.


FIDO post. I hope it has sold in the 12 years since this post was created. The op hasn't been here for 9 years.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Perhaps time to take down the post? There's nothing listed on the listing.


----------

